# Phlogiellus PQ113 moulting pics



## hornet (Sep 1, 2007)

Sorry for the size but if i made them smaller wouldnt get a decent look. One of my PQ113 slings moulted the other night so heres pics.















Hornet


----------



## Brettix (Sep 1, 2007)

Great news hornet,would love to see pics of the live sp113 in da flesh
there nice t's


----------



## bylo (Sep 1, 2007)

Great timing and photo, I miss mine every time they moult.


----------



## GEARJAMMER (Sep 1, 2007)

Hornet are they hard to keep???

What do you need to sucessfully breed them?


----------



## hornet (Sep 1, 2007)

GEARJAMMER said:


> Hornet are they hard to keep???
> What do you need to sucessfully breed them?



easy to keep, main problems with breeding is finding a male.


----------



## lilmissrazz (Sep 1, 2007)

this may sound really stupid but i had no idea spiders molted.... i assumed they just continued growing like we do etc lol do all spidies molt?? great pic btw hornet you do have some pretty cool critters....


----------



## PhilK (Sep 2, 2007)

All inverts moult, missraz


----------



## 0_missy_0 (Sep 2, 2007)

Ewww.... Cool, but oh so gross!Worse than a snake's shed! Snake shed is gross...


----------

